

Customer must spend $500 to cover Amazon’s losses on Fire - afdssfda
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-10-17/amazon-kindle-fire-sale-in-ipad-challenge-narrows-margins-tech.html

======
ZeroGravitas
Is Amazon really selling digital content with 2-4% margins? That seems
surprisingly low.

